# GeisKopf



## Chirurg Cut (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin alle zusammen wie siehts aus würde morgen nach Bishofsmais fahren.
#1 Wer wäre morgen dort
#2 Kommt jemand aus Herzogenaurch den ich morgen mitnehmen könnte
#3 Würde um 8.00 fahren


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Oktober 2006)

1. Die Hauptzahl der Frankenforumuser sind um die Zeit wo deine Anfrage stellst schon im Bett. Showi muss sogar laut Frau schon um 20.00 Uhr im Bett sein.

2. Ich net. Mitnehmen kannst mich gerne aber Party dauert noch an. Hmm.

3. Oh Gott. Da gehe ich ins Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (21. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Showi muss sogar laut Frau schon um 20.00 Uhr im Bett sein.



Da hast wohl recht. Du mußt aber dazusagen das ich um 23 scho wieder weg bin und erst ne halbe Stunde vor dir wieder zu Hause war   Also Ölkopf, dem Ball mal a bissl flach halten. Für dich langts allemal noch  

zu Punkt 1: Ich net.
zu Punkt 2: Komme nicht aus Herzu drum kannst mich auch net mitnehmen.
zu Punkt 3: Is scho zwei Stunden vorbei.

Gruß Showman


----------



## puma347 (21. Oktober 2006)

ja ich komm immer gern mit,komm aber aus erlangen stadt.ich poste das nur,mit der hoffnung das der fred weiter geht


----------



## Chirurg Cut (21. Oktober 2006)

also war heute und war hammer wetter ich fahre nächste Woche wahrscheinlich wieder bei intresse einfach melden


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Oktober 2006)

ich würd auch gern mitkommen

jetzt meine fragen:

was wird der spaß kosten?
geht das mitm dirtbike?
ist helmpflicht? (hab momentan keinen )

dat wars


----------



## Chirurg Cut (21. Oktober 2006)

Also Helmpflicht ist dort und dirtbike geht auch für den 4X
und den Dual aber helm muss sein
und tages Karte ca 30 Euro +2 Euro strecken Gebühr


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2006)

bin heut den DH und FR mit dem hardtail gefahren, ging auch  
FR war sogar richtig geil  

ohne helm wirst du da allerdings nicht antreten, bombe.   

*edit* "Chirurg Cut" - was willst du damit in welcher sprache sagen...?


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> bin heut den DH und FR mit dem hardtail gefahren, ging auch
> FR war sogar richtig geil
> 
> ohne helm wirst du da allerdings nicht antreten, bombe.
> ...



DU! warst am Kopf und bist dort auch gefahren


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2006)

nein, 
ich hab das nur geschrieben, um etwas konversation zu betreiben.


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Oktober 2006)

Na jetzt dachte ich gerade schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (25. Oktober 2006)

Warst denn DU überhaupt schon mal am "Kopf"?

Dubbl hat dieses WE sogar gelernt, dass das beste Zwick'l nich aus dem Saarland kommt  
Hab übrigens ne Rauchbierbrauerei dort entdeckt. Müß ma usn das nächste mal zusammen mit Schnipo gönnen vor der Heimfahrt.

War dieses WE samt Frau bis gestern in BM.
Haben auf der Strecke am Mo auch nen Erlanger getroffen und wollten später noch ne Runde quatschen, haben uns dann aber ich mehr getroffen.


----------



## Feuerlocke (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab Dubbel gesehen...wobei es könnte auch ein anderer gewesen sein...


----------



## dubbel (25. Oktober 2006)

gibts denn noch mehr von meiner sorte?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> gibts denn noch mehr von meiner sorte?



mit sicherheit net... ich hab gestern mal saarlnadbier geordert.kommt in der übernächsten KW...


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Oktober 2006)

Alkohol macht Birne hol, ist Birne hol, ist mehr Platz für Alkohol.

Hmm.


----------



## Chirurg Cut (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen wie siehts aus mit Samstag Geiskopf könnte jemanden aus den erlangener Raum mitnehmen wer intresse hat melden allerdings das ganze nur bei gutem
 wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (26. Oktober 2006)

Schlechte Karten wegen dem Wetter


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2006)

du bist dir aber schon im klaren, dass der geiskop nicht in München ist ??


----------



## Chirurg Cut (27. Oktober 2006)

Samstag geht schon also wer will sagt bescheid einen Platz hab isch noch


----------



## oBATMANo (27. Oktober 2006)

Wär evtl. dabei. 
Kann ich aber erst heut Abend sagen.
Sonntag wär für mich aber einfacher.

@Dubbl
Feuerlocke war der mit dem bleischweren Demo 8 zum Droppen


----------



## Chirurg Cut (27. Oktober 2006)

Sorry bei mir geht leider nur Samstag


----------



## SpongeBob (27. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> du bist dir aber schon im klaren, dass der geiskop nicht in München ist ??



Ui. Bin erstaunt wie das raus gefunden hast.

Aber München war in dem Moment die einfach Variante bei der Stadteingabe


----------



## Chirurg Cut (27. Oktober 2006)

wie siehts nun aus wäre jemand dabei


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (27. Oktober 2006)

sonntag bin ich warscheinlich da(wetter egal)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Oktober 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ui. Bin erstaunt wie das raus gefunden hast.
> 
> Aber München war in dem Moment die einfach Variante bei der Stadteingabe



aha.... aber nicht interessant


----------



## MasterChris (28. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> sonntag bin ich warscheinlich da(wetter egal)



wir wollten auch sonntag/morgen fahren... aber das wetter hält uns noch in schacht.
dauerregen soll es bei denen morgen geben 
ich wart jetzt mal bis morgen früh ab, ruf dort vor ort an und lass mir aktuell das wetter durch geben. je nach dem fahren wir dann oder nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

